# Singlesource Property solutions good, bad , or ugly



## Splinterpicker

any one out there doing work for Single Source?? If so what has been your expeirence ??


----------



## JDRM

Never heard of em??? Do you have a price list?


----------



## Splinterpicker

NO I don't but they did treat me right on the initial svc. They work off a 25 % off of what we contractors bill them. I was wondering about their pay times and such.


----------



## GTX63

Did some work for them sometime ago. Don't recall any major issues. They just couldn't give us the volume of work to make them a priority.


----------



## Cleanupman

Volume is always an issue...
It's hard to deal with the bulls*** without it..
That is what made 5B so rough...


----------



## GTX63

I run my own company because I am unemployable. I have always been cynical that my boss or upper management really knew what they were doing, and I have a very anti "step and fetchit" attitude. If your company can give me the volume, human being like pay rates, and can at least appear to not be lying and robbing me to my face, I can make a few adjustments.But companies that give me a job or two every season and then burn down my phone bank for updates go to the back of the line. Five Brothers must be run by former government beaurecrats, that's all I can think of.


----------



## Splinterpicker

GTX63 said:


> I run my own company because I am unemployable. I have always been cynical that my boss or upper management really knew what they were doing, and I have a very anti "step and fetchit" attitude. If your company can give me the volume, human being like pay rates, and can at least appear to not be lying and robbing me to my face, I can make a few adjustments.But companies that give me a job or two every season and then burn down my phone bank for updates go to the back of the line. Five Brothers must be run by former government beaurecrats, that's all I can think of.


The bros were absolutely the bottom of the barrel. invoice cutting without notice and rediculous time frames were it. Then they went to a cost estimator and I told them goodbye. I estimated 150 to rehang a wooden gate door with lags and new hinges they said 50 I said NO I forgot to include travel time that bid is no longer valid they said ok 150 I repeated NO and they had a fit.


----------



## STARBABY

Splinterpicker said:


> The bros were absolutely the bottom of the barrel. invoice cutting without notice and rediculous time frames were it. Then they went to a cost estimator and I told them goodbye. I estimated 150 to rehang a wooden gate door with lags and new hinges they said 50 I said NO I forgot to include travel time that bid is no longer valid they said ok 150 I repeated NO and they had a fit.


 
Know what you mean! I just got one back. Bid to rehang a gutter and to clean gutters for $125 thatt`s like a $100 after discount. And they come back with per govt. cost estimate of $55 and some change!!:furious::furious:

So after discount I`m making like $49 and some change. I be apeaaling it like the others they sent!


----------



## thanohano44

Cleanupman said:


> Volume is always an issue...
> It's hard to deal with the bulls*** without it..
> That is what made 5B so rough...


I like 5Bros. I regularly have to put their reps in check with a little logic but overall my experience with them has been great. I hate wasting the time to "mentor" their reps but we all need a few good laughs each day. Keeps it interesting.


----------



## MKM Landscaping

5 Bros are suckers for paying mileage,love the out of area work orders.They pay on time but still pain in the butt.

I have been on probation with them over 2 months and yet still 10 work orders a week and 2 of them a week are always mileage.

They always adjust my bids and I always turn in late work orders.They give me crap and I give it back.The problem for them is nobody up here wants to work for them,so they have to deal with me.Thats karma


----------



## STARBABY

MKM Landscaping said:


> 5 Bros are suckers for paying mileage,love the out of area work orders.They pay on time but still pain in the butt.
> 
> I have been on probation with them over 2 months and yet still 10 work orders a week and 2 of them a week are always mileage.
> 
> They always adjust my bids and I always turn in late work orders.They give me crap and I give it back.The problem for them is nobody up here wants to work for them,so they have to deal with me.Thats karma


I do the same ! I`ll get a rush work order and I`ll do when I have time! Have never gotten mileage but then again I have never went out of my coverage wfor them(too busy!)

The whole ajusting my bids really claps my ass!

I loved them a few years back. I would shot a bid on the high side because I didn`t want to fool with it and it would get approved! Now it just get reduced!( and is alway so low I can not figure how they came up with there numbers)


----------



## GPPNJ

anything new on Single Source?


----------



## Fantasticfordme

Just submitted a bid with them for initial services, sales clean, few minor repairs will let you know what my experience with them is. I am assuming it will be an ordeal getting paid and will have my bid dissected and have to explain to a cubicle farmer the logic behind my bid etc etc, but took a flyer on one job to see how it goes, worst case I am out 50 dollars.Best case maybe they are actually worthwhile.


----------



## MidWestSwindler

Fantasticfordme said:


> Just submitted a bid with them for initial services, sales clean, few minor repairs will let you know what my experience with them is. I am assuming it will be an ordeal getting paid and will have my bid dissected and have to explain to a cubicle farmer the logic behind my bid etc etc, but took a flyer on one job to see how it goes, worst case I am out 50 dollars.Best case maybe they are actually worthwhile.


Any updates on Singlesource?


----------



## BamaPPC

MidWestSwindler said:


> Any updates on Singlesource?


 I've been working with them for two years now. No major problems. Fairly easy to work with. Their website is easy to navigate. Just not a lot of volume.

They don't give a lot of BS on bids outside the "norm". GC and lock changes are industry - 25% discount. They pay on time. So, all in all, not a bad company to have to fill in. 

But, as always, you have to do what you're supposed to do, and there aren't any problems. You start cutting corners or not taking enough photos, then you're in for a rough ride no matter who you work for.


----------



## Fantasticfordme

Update: Single Source approved the bid that I submitted a for initial lawn cut, shrub trim and sales clean as well as monthly services at my numbers less the 25%(which I factored in). Now I hope that the usual ordeal to get paid does not occur...I am being optimistic...keep you posted!


----------



## PropPresPro

Fantasticfordme said:


> Update: Single Source approved the bid that I submitted a for initial lawn cut, shrub trim and sales clean as well as monthly services at my numbers less the 25%(which I factored in). Now I hope that the usual ordeal to get paid does not occur...I am being optimistic...keep you posted!


. . .& in record time too, just over a month for an IGC bid approval!


----------



## Fantasticfordme

They did take their sweet time, lol. My optimism has been reduced as their website work upload portal does not work and you apparently can only load five photos at a time..never found out as it didn't work at all and had to email them the photos. Looks like a pretty old setup. I am now left to assume that payment will take months if at all. Basically only willl be out my time and cleaning products, dump fee etc, thought it was worth a flyer but I have my reservations. Unfortunately I would never take a job right out of the gate anymore that required major dollars out of my pocket, so few pay on time if it all.. it is a definite risk. Definitely thinking about bailing out on preservation work. Five years ago it was a good living and I felt a bit of reward or sense of purpose...not so much anymore...


----------



## PropPresPro

Fantasticfordme said:


> . . .My optimism has been reduced as their website work upload portal does not work and you apparently can only load five photos at a time..never found out as it didn't work at all and had to email them the photos. . . .


I never complain about emailing results - That's the fastest easiest way to submit results.


----------



## G 3

PropPresPro said:


> I never complain about emailing results - That's the fastest easiest way to submit results.


Absolutely. Zip it n ship it.


----------



## Fantasticfordme

I agree..but you would be a bit perplexed if after you emailed the pictures and invoices to their contact as directed because their site is down on Friday, you get another email on Monday from contact person that you need to upload them on their website, which did finally work..Probably get hit with late fees now...Hope it all works out...


----------



## Fantasticfordme

Update on Single Source: Paid in full for initial services completed, exactly 30 days and every penny. Now 15 days on recurring services, so I would say my experience to date has been positive. No picture nitpicking (have to label all the pics, but if it keeps them happy than a little extra typing is OK!)Office staff is helpful, seem on the ball not the typical bored cubical farmers.


----------



## emc

They are a great company to work with but the volume is really low.

If you don't want to upload pics one by one, zip it and upload it. I always email the zip to my rep as well... and leave her a note saying something like "in case it didn't upload here you go".

They don't work weekends and the office is about dead after 5-6pm est.

No sales cleans... they are HUD direct. Google it and you can get their pricing pretty quickly that -25%. Of coarse you can bid whatever you want... but HUD will probably kick it back to you and say nope sorry.

The HUD direct pay makes them worth the trouble, definitely. Hud is $50/cy... you do the math.


----------



## Fantasticfordme

I zipped and sent by email as well, but in my case they require you to label all the pictures..how do you get around that? I also performed a sales clean for them and have bid others. I don't have much volume with them, but I wish the company that I do have volume with was as decent as they are pretty understanding and seem to understand the scope of what we do, as I stated previously not nit picking every detail and picture.


----------



## emc

Usually I sort out my pictures between tasks and put them in separate folders.

My example
Property X >> Trashout >> Before
>> During
>> After
>> Gutter Clean >> ETC...

Then I zip the entire folder tree and upload it instead of pictures, as well as email it. I also stuff the invoice in it.


----------



## Tiredoldguy

We have worked for single source for about a year. The problems I see are they try to pay fha prices on all loan types Fannie Mae etc. For example FHA $20 dollar additional locks Fannie Mae $60 each door. Fannie Mae 25 for window locks single source wants to pay $5 FHA price on and on. Its hard to get a return call when you have an issue and they do not pay a trip charge for bids and that would be Ok except many bids are never returned.


----------



## RichR

Tiredoldguy said:


> We have worked for single source for about a year. The problems I see are they try to pay fha prices on all loan types Fannie Mae etc. For example FHA $20 dollar additional locks Fannie Mae $60 each door. Fannie Mae 25 for window locks single source wants to pay $5 FHA price on and on. Its hard to get a return call when you have an issue and they do not pay a trip charge for bids and that would be Ok except many bids are never returned.



In my area, HUD is managing some of FNM's portfolio. That being said, they are going by HUD pricing as well as standards. IE: Broom swept and not full Jani. 
Also all those line items that FNM usually requires to be done at a property are not applicable and are seldom approved by HUD. 
FNM broker here isn't sure why this is going on.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Tiredoldguy said:


> We have worked for single source for about a year. The problems I see are they try to pay fha prices on all loan types Fannie Mae etc. For example FHA $20 dollar additional locks Fannie Mae $60 each door. Fannie Mae 25 for window locks single source wants to pay $5 FHA price on and on. Its hard to get a return call when you have an issue and they do not pay a trip charge for bids and that would be Ok except many bids are never returned.


It should be $60.00 per lock.


----------

